# Tube Frame 42" Mower Deck Manual - 68+



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is the first series to have a nose roller and welded on wheel brackets. It was introduced in 1968 and used for a few years after. The major difference in the decks after this were the red color rather that the apple green and the change from the Lift arm (rock shaft) to the two different lift links for either gear or hydro models. The deck shell and other related parts remained the same.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------

